# Blanks



## jchief (Aug 30, 2004)

I am using a lot of the MHX SJ842 blanks for TW/Jig rods. No complaints whatsoever with them. 

I am getting some requests for higher end rods with the same actions. Suggestions??


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

MHX has a new High Modulus SJ842. I'll be ordering some on Monday. Also Batson RX8 series of blanks. The XP822.5 is a great high end blank for Tops & Tails type fishing.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

What size tops on the 822.5 xp ?


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I've tossed full sized Super Spooks and She Dogs with mine but I think they're better suited for lures up to 1/2oz and under.

The ISB822.5 in the RX7 model has a little more backbone to handle the larger top waters on a consistant basis.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

What's a good blank in a 6'6" medium/fast 8-14# 1/16-3/4oz?

Thanks


----------



## fishntx62 (Oct 25, 2011)

Skiff, like Lance said The ISB822.5 in the RX7 model has a little more backbone to handle the larger top waters on a consistant basis, perfect for what your looking for


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

What blank would be a good all around blank?


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

RX 7 is what I would choose. I have built my last 2 rods on them.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Just to let everyone know. We are stocking the ISB 822.5 RX7 in their standard matte gray color and also our Special Edition, which can't be found anywhere else, in Glossy White.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey swampland, what blank for all around fishing with lures. Tops to tails


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

The one mentioned above. ISB822.5 RX7


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

How does this blank compare to the MHX MB782? That one was a little to stiff for what I'm looking for? Also, what is Mag-Med-Light?

Thanks


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

The ISB 822.5 is 6'10" and has an extra fast tip. The MHX is fast and 6'6"

Sorry, no idea what a Mag Med Lt is supposed to be.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

What size top r u using flounderslayer? Reason im asking is FTU has a popping blank that is a good one .


----------

